# What kind of water does your hedger drink?



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeffrey drinks only Mountain Valley Springwater (same as the president). 
Current quality specs:
http://www.mountainvalleyspring.com/Pre ... s-2010.pdf

How about your hedg?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Tap. (northern colorado)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here in Oregon we have really good water, so Inky gets tap.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily gets Ice Mountain. Our tap water isn't too bad, but giving her bottled water makes it easier to keep it the same when I need to take her different places.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Loki drinks Nestle, and Quilly drinks tap. Loki is a snob. x3


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Winston gets good ol' Kingston tap water. I don't support bottled water.


----------



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

What about all the added chlorine and fluoride n such they add to tap water? Cant be good for small animals with low toxicity tolerances.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Vask said:


> What about all the added chlorine and fluoride n such they add to tap water? Cant be good for small animals with low toxicity tolerances.


If fish can take it, I'm sure hedgies can...


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

My boy gets filtered tap.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I asked a similar question back in February, hope it helps.  Here is the link: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=4967&p=40856&hilit=type+of+water+to+drink#p40856


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Canadian Springs.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

fiji water... sweetie loves it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> fiji water... sweetie loves it.


that's quite a pricey brand for your hedgie 
so spoileddd <3
jk haha


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > fiji water... sweetie loves it.
> ...


totally spoiled :lol:


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Boston, MA tap, but she had Poland Spring when a water pipe burst around here. :roll:


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

Merlin gets filtered water, but everyone else just gets tap. We have pretty good water here in BC though...


----------

